# 2 Bathrooms on a Single Dedicated 20A Circuit?



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

andy0107 said:


> I've read other discussions on this, but I'm still not completely sure if this meets code.
> 
> I'm in the process of remodeling a 1920's home which will have:
> 
> ...


Kinda meet the code but it will not really fly in most places AFAIK.

To meet the code 100% this what you will have to do two options one is have both bathroom receptales on one circuit however nothing else will be hook up to it and the light from other circuit which you can use just remember you will have to use the AFCI for this due most states will required it if you are on 2005 or later NEC codes,

Or second option which I rather do this often 

Run it own circuit for each bathrooms that useally take care of it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Marc gave you the code breakdown. I prefer the receptacles to be dedicated to a bathroom, but not shared as the code allows. This gives you more flexibility if multiple people want to dry their hair at the same time.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It does not meet code. If you are going to share the 20 circuit between bathrooms you can only have receptacles on it. You must remove the fan/lights from the circuit.

The other option is a 20 amp circuit to each bathroom. Then you can put everything on the 20 amp circuits as long as it is within the one bathroom. You can still leave the 15 amp for lights if you wish or you can move the lights to the 20 amp and use the 15 amp somewhere else.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I would like to expand on Joed's comment. The fans and lighting installed in place must be less than 50% of the circuit capacity.


----------



## andy0107 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Thanks All!*

Great advice and thanks for clearing the code issues up for me.

I've decided to use 2 separate 20A circuits - one for each bathroom. Each circuit will have the GFCI receptacle and exhaust fan/light on it.

I will power the vanity lights and ceiling light in both bathrooms from a single existing 15A circuit.

Thanks again!:thumbup:

Andy


----------

